# Road bike - cycle to work scheme



## packard

So, the work have picked up the cycle to work scheme, this spins at the same time I'm looking at road bike.. by chance (aka result !)

I currently have a hard tail mountain bike that's ok but as an arthritis sufferer do find it a bit heavy and a bit of hard work (its not a budget one) as all my riding is on road anyway.

So looking for lightweight, easy to use, I'm 5'12' and slight build but don't want to spend loads even with discount (+40%), I'm debating £600 spend up to £1k excluding discount.

I've worked out I need a 56-58cm frame, and need to make sure the cycle supplier is part of the scheme (Halfords isn't) but a lot of independents who do are.

I do like the giant https://www.paulscycles.co.uk/6258/products/giant-contend-ar-3-disc-road-bike-2021-black.aspx but is this really worth the extra, and if it's not for me is it a massive loss on second hand resale ?

Any advice ? Its a massive change from 25 years ago when I had a racing bike and often did 75mile rides, but sadly old age and creaky bones prevent it, and tech has massively improved, I won't be using cleats or anything to start with or club rides just for me to escape the house


----------



## Deathstar

In all honesty you are better visiting a couple of your local bike shops (LBS) and gave a chat with them. 
You can try frames for size, as no two frames are sized the same. 

Unfortunately I can’t help on the roady front, as I am a full bouncy mtb’r. 
But I know you will get a decent road bike for a grand.


----------



## eddie bullit

5' 12"? Is that not 6'? Anyway, what do you plan to spend?, what do you plan to do? If you want a little comfort and are a little older a sportive style bike like the Cannondale Synapse would be great and would offer a little more comfort for long hours in the saddle if you intent to go decent mile runs. Racier, but with great comfort still, then maybe a Cannondale super-six evo? All bike manufacturers do an Aero, race and sportive style bike. Its just a matter of finding one to suit your needs. Giant do some great bikes though I'm Cannondale all the way, personal preference I suppose. 
I'm 6'1" and ride a 56 frame. Read some reviews, visit a few shops (thats if they have anything in stock) and so how you get on. 
TBH. You won't go far wrong with one of the top manufacturers but you would defo benefit from having a fitting when purchased.
Good luck!


----------



## Andyblue

I’d definitely recommend you visit the local independent shops that are part of the scheme. Go and see what you like the look of in the flesh, see which fits best - they should be able to advise re frame size etc and sit on a few and see which feels most natural to you - even though you can adjust, there are still subtle differences between bikes. 

I personally wouldn’t bother with disc brakes - unless it’s actually on the bike that you’re after - if that makes sense.


----------



## packard

Andyblue said:


> I'd definitely recommend you visit the local independent shops that are part of the scheme. Go and see what you like the look of in the flesh, see which fits best - they should be able to advise re frame size etc and sit on a few and see which feels most natural to you - even though you can adjust, there are still subtle differences between bikes.
> 
> I personally wouldn't bother with disc brakes - unless it's actually on the bike that you're after - if that makes sense.


Thanks have them on mountain bike, and as I'm not a pro rider can't really see the difference apart from the cost

Yep I'm so pro independent retailer vs main chain


----------



## packard

eddie bullit said:


> 5' 12"? Is that not 6'? Anyway, what do you plan to spend?, what do you plan to do? If you want a little comfort and are a little older a sportive style bike like the Cannondale Synapse would be great and would offer a little more comfort for long hours in the saddle if you intent to go decent mile runs. Racier, but with great comfort still, then maybe a Cannondale super-six evo? All bike manufacturers do an Aero, race and sportive style bike. Its just a matter of finding one to suit your needs. Giant do some great bikes though I'm Cannondale all the way, personal preference I suppose.
> I'm 6'1" and ride a 56 frame. Read some reviews, visit a few shops (thats if they have anything in stock) and so how you get on.
> TBH. You won't go far wrong with one of the top manufacturers but you would defo benefit from having a fitting when purchased.
> Good luck!


Thanks, for me it's the spend a lot with a great discount under the scheme, then the balance is over 12 pay packets at No interest !

Worry is it might be an expensive toy locked away in garage ... jut hope the ride will be a lot lighter than current. Some serious developments in biking since I was last i to it.


----------



## Andyblue

packard said:


> Thanks have them on mountain bike, and as I'm not a pro rider can't really see the difference apart from the cost
> 
> Yep I'm so pro independent retailer vs main chain


I'm the same - used to ride a 'racer' years ago, got back into it again a few years back as wanted to do the coast to coast with a mate and I could notice a difference sitting on some bikes - some just felt right :thumb:

Went to an independent and got excellent service and very helpful, as well as being very friendly...

Good luck and enjoy your search...


----------



## Kerr

There has been a few opinions that the 2021 bikes aren't as good quality as the outgoing 2020 bikes. The spec is lower and prices are the same, or more, for the new model. 


Are you confident in the bike to work scheme your work offers? Have they been ok with previous participants? 

Technically you don't own the bike for a long time. You have the initial lease and then have to pay a small fee to extend it for a few years. If you want to own it after the year you have to pay a good percentage of the purchase price. 

I think a lot of companies don't follow the rules, but they are there.


----------



## kingswood

another vote to visit the LBS. will get a decent racer for £1k. and you mite aswell spend the lot as it only works out at about £60 a mnth over the 12. 

Kerr's right, you then pay £20 at the end to extend for 3 years i think it was but no one checks or really cares.

worth noting that the LBS only gets 90%, or could be 85% now, of the figure you lend. the scheme take th erest. so the LBS wont be able to do any discount


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> There has been a few opinions that the 2021 bikes aren't as good quality as the outgoing 2020 bikes. The spec is lower and prices are the same, or more, for the new model.
> 
> Are you confident in the bike to work scheme your work offers? Have they been ok with previous participants?
> 
> Technically you don't own the bike for a long time. You have the initial lease and then have to pay a small fee to extend it for a few years. If you want to own it after the year you have to pay a good percentage of the purchase price.
> 
> I think a lot of companies don't follow the rules, but they are there.


I have been doing loads of research on new bikes and yes that is case for some brands but not all, some have upgraded spec components for same or minimal increase.
It's supply still is the issue with dealers having to take what they get rather than what they want, I'm holding of as some 2021 models been sat at a couple of dealers a month know and not sold, so I think when jan onwards supply will be enough if not more than supply.
Some are taking the mic a bit but hey it's supply and demand, but bikes over last 3 years costs have gone up about 30 to 50% on the bake of all these cycle schemes inflating prices knowing consumers will get tax off


----------



## Kerr

I did notice that 2020 bikes haven't got the usual discounts. It's not unusual to see 30% off of the old model.


----------



## Oats

I'm going to change my groupset and have been looking at CTW scheme. I don't know fees yet but had noticed Merlin cycles have fixed fee for CTW stuff, others don't allow anything that's got discount on it (which can be an issue when everything on the site is discounted!), and then there's some sort of final fee. I would have thought it'd be simple but I'm finishing it isn't particularly easy to work out.


----------



## Stoner

I have bought two bikes over the last 10 years on Cycle To Work scheme and selected last years models both times because of the discounts offered. Both of mine are Giant Bikes - the Roam which is a superb hybrid and "reasonable" mountain bike but it cannot handle the really rough stuff (although neither can I so that's not an issue!). And a Giant Contend (reduced by 30%!). With safety gear and other "stuff" they were around £950 each for the "top" models.

As the OP mentions, mine have discs on the hybrid but rim brakes on the road bike.

I am also 6' and went to the Large on the hybrid and M/L on the road bike. Both are great fits. I would definitely visit a few shops and pick a size that's right for you because most manufactures have slightly different geometry and trying to judge on height and inside leg isn't very accurate. :thumb:


----------



## percymon

Another vote for visiting the local bike shops, or even a Giant retail store f you have one reasonably close. giants website has a stock position, so will tell you what a store has available, or whether their warehouse has it for delivery direct to you.

There are not that many unsold bikes around, so you won't see the big discounts on 2019/2020 models that were around in previous years. Thank COVID, public transport and gym closures for that. Spares supply is pretty scarce too.

If you are doing a lot of road cycling then avoid the thinner tyre sizes - moving from 23c to 25c makes a lot of difference to comfort levels on UK roads, 28/32c even better.

Giant are a solid brand, you might find other makes like Trek / Cube have slightly better components for the same price point but its fairly marginal these days. And higher spec components just cost more when time comes to replace them for wear n tear. 

If you are riding all weathers then disc brakes might be an advantage, but rims brakes with good quality multicompound blocks work pretty well these days.

That Giant bike you found at Paul's has a D-shaped seat post - on a road bike you're probably not going to be looking for alternatives but worth pointing out it's a slight oddity (i have the same on my Giant Fastroad E+ EX Pro) and its locks with an allen key, no quick release. 

Giant ML size frame will probably suit you well.


----------

